# Retiring to Samos.



## Steve Williamson. (Oct 15, 2014)

Stephen Williamson. Bradford West Yorkshire. UK. Hi all, Thank you for the all you replys. I will answer theme when I can. But my typeing skills are very limited if you are going to give a rating from 1 to 10 I would - 5 but I try. I have some questions that I have bean thinking about. Would be interested your answers and opinions. 1/ In if all goes to plan I will go to Samos Next spring. If I can find a flat I like and can afford how do I know the owner will keep it for me until I go back in September ? 2/ If I can find some thing and go back to Samos. Whats to stop the owner from putting the rent up after 5 or 6 months ? 3/ Can the owner just ask me to move out because one of of his a relative needs it ? 
4/ What is the best way to find studio flats and one bed room apartments from the UK. I am looking to rent and have to keep the price down ? 5/ What can I expect to pay for the monthly gas, electricity and water bill ? 6/ What can I expect to pay for the weekly shopping basket? 7/ I will be 65 by the time I go. will I need health insurance? Or can I transfer the UK national health? 8/ Is there local taxes ? 9/ Is there any thing else I should now about ? I think that is all for now. Stephen Williamson.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not sure on any of that but there good ? That I sure would like to know about my self at least to some of as I will be coming from the U.S. Thank You


----------

